# Smouldering Chicken: Special for Uncle Bob



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 16, 2009)

Uncle Bob;  You'll especially appreciate this recipe.  Don't know if I've posted it before.  I created it last summer and it was a huge hit.  I was told to make sure an document the recipe.  So I just saw it as I was browsing my collection and thought I'd share it. 

*Smouldering Chicken*



If you love Hot Wings*

If you love hot wings, then I have an outstanding barbecue chicken recipe for you.  I call it Smoldering Chicken.  It doesn’t burn your mouth, but leaves a warm glow.   
And the flavor is amazing.  Trust me, when you read the ingredients, you will probably think that this chicken is beyond the taste buds of ordinary mortals.  It looks like it will be blistering hot.  But it isn’t.  It will surprise you.  

The technique given is for use with a kettle-style charcoal grill, but can easily be adapted to any covered grill or barbecue, gas, wood, or charcoal.  Enjoy.

Sauce:
1/3 cup Sriracha brand Hot Sauce
2 tbs. Tabasco Pepper Sauce
1 tbs. good soy sauce

8 * 10 chicken thighs, with the skin removed

Mix the sauce ingredients together.  Pour into a 1 gallon freezer bag & add the chicken pieces.  Move everything around inside the bag until the chicken is well coated with the sauce.  Press the air from the bag and place it in the refrigerator for two hours.  Make your side dishes during this marinating time.

Fire up the grill with a solid bed of charcoal and let it go until the coals are glowing.  Place the chicken on the grill, leaving space between the pieces.  Cover and close all vents half way.  Cook for 7 minutes.  Remove the lid and turn over.  Cover and cook for 7 additional minutes.  Test with an instant read meat thermometer.  Remove the chicken when the temperature reads 160 degrees.

Serve with vegetable kabobs, baked beans, or other summertime foods such as salads, grilled fruit, etc.


A squeeze of Lime juice over the chicken is a good way to add a bit of zing as well.  But that's optional.


From the Kitchen of G.W. North


Seeeeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## themonkeytree (Mar 17, 2009)

Sounds delicious!!!  The only thing that could make it even better is serve it with a side of bacon


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 17, 2009)

I just saw this GW.....Be assured I will give it a whirl in the near future!!


----------

